# brandungsangeln langeland



## Pfeffi (18. August 2011)

Ich fahre Ende September zum erstenmal  nach Langeland zum Brandungsangeln ! Kann mir dazu irgendjemand  einen Tipp geben ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Ich hab dir doch gesagt du sollst dich hier umsehen:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206577&highlight=Langeland


#g


----------



## Pfeffi (18. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Ich wollt`s halt schriftlich ! Na gut ,dann werd ich doch mal schauen !#g


----------



## pubaer67 (21. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Wir fahren auch im September das erste Mal nach Langeland zum Angeln!!!
  Die Berichte in Langeland 2011 sind sehr interessant, aber sehr einseitig auf das Bootsangeln beschränkt -   was ich sehr schade finde. Trotz  Anfrage in diesem Forum habe ich keine zufriedenstellenden  Antworten  zum Thema  Strandangeln bekommen .    Vielleicht gibt es ja auch in diesem Jahr Brandungsangler und Spinnangler, die uns „Anfängern „ Tipps geben möchten ??!


----------



## Hein2 (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Moin, meine Freundin und ich fahren Anfang Oktober für 2 Wochen nach Langeland (Fredmose).
Auch wir währen daran intressiert einmal mehr über gute und aktuelle Brandungsangelmöglichkeiten zu erfahren.
Neben guten Stellen (die man i.d.R. vor Ort schon finden wird) interessieren mich z.B. auch eingesetzte Vorfächer, Perlenkombinationen etc. für den Herbst.
Zudem möchten wir auch einmal Wattwürmer selber plümpern.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



Hein2 schrieb:


> Zudem möchten wir auch einmal *Watt*würmer selber plümpern.
> 
> Grüße
> Volker



Das sollte euch auf Langeland eher schwer fallen, denke ich. |kopfkrat


----------



## Hein2 (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

@ Windelwilli

Warum?|kopfkrat


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das sollte euch auf Langeland eher schwer fallen, denke ich. |kopfkrat



Nich unbedingt ! Je nach Windrichtung und Windstärke kann man in Lindelse Nor und in der Lunkebugten ( Tasinge) recht erfolgreich beim plümpern sein.

KLICK MIR


----------



## Windelwilli (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



Hein2 schrieb:


> @ Windelwilli
> 
> Warum?|kopfkrat



Naja..weil auf Langeland das wichtigste zum Wattwürmer-plümpern fehlt. Das Watt nämlich. Die Ostsee hat ja kaum merkliche Gezeiten, daher ist man darauf angewiesen das der Wind mal passt, um einige Stellen Wasserfrei zu bekommen.
Andererseits kosten die WW's in DK ein kleines Vermögen...von daher wenn alles passt, könnt sich's schon lohnen.:m


----------



## Hein2 (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Meinung von pubaer67 an.
Ich finde auch, dass das Thema -Angeln auf LL- sehr bootslastig ist. Vielleicht kann man an dieser Stelle einmal ausschließliche über Brandungsangeln (Fang, Methoden, Erfolge etc. ....) sprechen.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (28. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Hallo in die Runde...

ich fahr 3-4 mal im Jahr nach Langeland überwiegend zum Brandungsangeln. 

Für alle Neulinge auf Langeland empfiehlt sich der "Angelführer Langeland" von der Rapsbande. Dort sind sehr viele Strände bis ins kleinste Detail erklärt. Das Heft hilft mir heute, wenn ich windbedingt nicht an "meinen" Stammstränden angeln kann. 

Vom Stand lässt sich auf Langeland fast alles fangen, von der Meerforelle bis zum Dorsch (der ist von der Größe aber eher unterer Durchschnitt). 

Sehr zu empfehlen ist der Strand von Vognesbjerg. Dort hab ich beim Plattenangeln schon Sternstunden erlebt. Dies heißt nicht Quantität, sondern Qualität. Platten bis 53 cm konnt ich da schon überlisten. Auch Dorsch lässt sich dort fangen, aber die Größten hat grad mal 45 cm...Aber 10 Flundern/Klieschen sind locker pro Angler am Abend möglich.

Andere sehr gute Strände sind Illebölle (südlich von Spodsbjerg) oder Botofte. Diese Strände sind aber überwiegend für Platte geeignet, da der Untergrund fast nur reiner Sand ist. 
Wenn der Wind mal aus SW kommt, sollte man unbedingt den Strand von Ristinge probieren. 

Das sind nur kleine Auszüge, wie gesagt, legt euch den Angelführer Langeland zu...kostet rund 13 Euro und erklärt wirklich jeden Strand!!!

Hoffe ich konnte bisschen helfen...

Gruß aus Kiel!


----------



## pubaer67 (29. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Ich find  es  schön das es auch andere es so sehen mit Hauptforum LL(ein bisschen zu bootslastig)!!
  Vielleicht gelingt es uns das wenige wissen über Brandung und das Spinnangeln auf mefo und Dorsch zu bündeln für einen erlebnisreichen Urlaub !!!!!!!!!!!!
  Laut meinen angelverkäufer meines vertrauens (die wissen es ja immer!?)weiß ich das plattfisch am tag an der ganzen süd-ost seite gefangen wird …. Schauen wir mal
  Bei ebeltoft habe ich selber erlebt dass die Dinger am Tag zu dieser Jahreszeit beißen!!!
  Na dann mal los---  ich kann’s kaum mehr erwarten noch 19 tage


----------



## Feuer35 (29. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Hallo zusammen,
finde es auch gut das hier mal die Brandungsangler angesprochen werden. Also meine beste Stelle die ich von Thomas aus dem Angelzentrum empfohlen bekommen habe war Botofte. Super Strand und bei auflandigem Wind eine Goldgrube was die Plattfische an geht.Aber das war leider voriges Jahr.Wie es dieses Jahr aussieht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## Hein2 (30. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die dickeren Dorsche ehe mehr vom Boot aus gefangen werden. 
Trotzdem .... gibt es den gute Angelplätze wo man brandungstechnisch gesehen im Herbst gute Dorsche fangen kann?


----------



## maki1980 (30. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Für Dorsch ist mein Hot spot die Steilküste bei Gustlov.Allerdings sehen das viele, viele andere Angler ähnlich.. Teilweise wie beim Heringsanglen dort. 
Für Platte ist mein Lieblingsabschnitt der Stand am Ende der Sonderskovvej. Mehr Platte habe ich noch nirgends an der Ostsee gefangen.


----------



## Mootz (30. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Also, 
Brandungsangeln : Ristinge an der Hotelruine parkel, dann nach Süden marschieren (ist nicht so weit) dort wo die ersten größeren Findlinge am Strand liegen kann man sich niederlassen. Gut für Plattfisch und je nach Wetter auch Dorsch.
einer meiner Lieblingsstrände im Angelführer als Lunden aufgeführt: Platte, Dorsch (wieder je nach Wetter und Wassertemperatur) und Meerforellen.....
Ein nahezu Ideotensiherer Platz für Meerforellen ist die Brücke zwischen Tasinge und Langeland auf der Langelandseite.
Wattis findet Ihr ganz gut wenn ihr Langeland verlasst und auf die Insel Tasinge kommt recht ist eine flache Bucht geht sehr gut dort nehmt eine Forke mit, keinen Sparten der bricht durch das hohe Gewicht. plümpern geht auch ...
Beste Grüße
Mootz


----------



## wasser-ralf (30. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



> Naja..weil auf Langeland das wichtigste zum Wattwürmer-plümpern fehlt. Das Watt nämlich. Die Ostsee hat ja kaum merkliche Gezeiten, daher ist man darauf angewiesen das der Wind mal passt, um einige Stellen Wasserfrei zu bekommen.
> Andererseits kosten die WW's in DK ein kleines Vermögen...von daher wenn alles passt, könnt sich's schon lohnen.:m


 
Das spricht sehr von Unkenntnis.
Bei ruhigem Wetter machen sich auch in der nördlichen Ostsee sehr wohl die Gezeiten bemerkbar. 
Außerdem reicht ruhiges Wetter und dementsprechend ruhiges Wasser völlig aus, um auf den flacheren Sandbänken vor der gesammten Langelandküst Wattis zu plümpern. Man muß nur etwas davon verstehen, dann bleibt der Erfolg auch nicht aus.
Habe das schon oft praktiziert.


----------



## pubaer67 (31. August 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an!!!
  Unser angelgram ist schon zusammengetragen da kann’s ja bald los gehen..  Mefo plattfisch und co   wir kommen      Dank an alle für die tollen Infos
  Gruß pubaer67|laola:


----------



## Hein2 (17. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Weiß jemand die aktuellen Preise für Wattwürmer auf LL?

Gibt es neben den Angelläden auch z.B. billigere private Bezugsalternativen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



Hein2 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand die aktuellen Preise für Wattwürmer auf LL?
> 
> Gibt es neben den Angelläden auch z.B. billigere private Bezugsalternativen?


 
Die Preise für Wattwürmer möchtest du bestimmt nicht wirklich wissen (habe beim letzten Mal 28 Cent für einen WW bezahlt, bestimmt nicht wieder!!!!). Rechne mal durch, pro Haken zwei Wattis, (zwei Haken pro Vorfach und dann mit zwei Ruten.....|rolleyes)
Was hier so geschrieben wird bezüglich Gezeiten....wenn du mal von der Insel runter fährst oder in der Nähe bist. Hinter der Brücke, die kleine Insel Taesinge, links geht's dann zu einem "Campingplatz" und gegenüber rechts in der Bucht kann man bei "Ebbe" (oder wenig Wind / "Ententeich" wirklich super WW pümpeln, graben u.s.w. Macht sich echt bezahlt der Ausflug....... (Stelle wurde hier ja schon erwähnt!!)


----------



## Hein2 (17. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Jau, Rügen Nord ist noch teurer!

Kennt denn jemand privarte Adressen?


----------



## Multe (17. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Man kann doch fast auf der gesammten Ostseite von LL sehr gut Brandungsangeln machen. Schlechte Stellen findet man da fast gar nicht. Sicher ist oder andere Platz besser. Für die meisten ist doch das der beste Platz wo man mit dem Auto direkt ans Wasser fahren kann. Ist ja auch bequem so. 
So bietet sich natürlich die Strecke um Botofte Fyr oder Botofte Strand direkt an. Ein sehr guter Platz ist auch ( wo ganz früher die alte Kerzenfabrik war ) direkt hinter dem Fähranleger in Spodsbjerg in nördlicher Richtung. 
Illebølle ist auch gut aber bei ablandigem Wind ist da das Wasser meist sehr flach. Auch muss man zu den guten Plätzen etliche Meter laufen und die P - Plätze sind sehr begrenzt. Bitte da nicht im Wendehammer parken.
Vognsbjerg, direkt unterhalb der Radarstation ist auch ein sehr guter Platz. 
Auf der ganzen Strecke von Paø . Da findet jeder seinen Platz.
Die Strecke direkt bei Keldnor Fyr ist ebenfalls eine sehr gute Strecke. P-Platz direkt am Wasser.
Weniger gut ist die Südspitze bei Gulstav. Da hat  man Abschnitte mit sehr viel großen Steinen unter Wasser. Das kostet wahnsinnig viel Material. Lieber etwas weiter Richtung Leuchtturm gehen.
Dimesodde, eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken. Hier sollte man einmal eine Rute direkt in die erste Rinne legen, denn da ziehen die z.T. großen Dorsche entlang. Mit der Spinnrute hatte ich da einmal in ganz kurzer Zeit 7 Dorsche, alle um 70cm. Die Brandungsangler gingen leer aus bis ich ihnen den Tip gab, mal direkt unter der Rutenspitze zu fischen.
Vesteregn ist auch ein sehr gute Platz - aber auch z.T. sehr steiniger Untergrund.
Und natürlich am alten Hotel, wie schon beschrieben, in Ristinge.
Das ist auch einer der besten Mefoplätze.
Würmer gibt es bei Thomas im Laden.
Am Strand vor Spodsbjerg kann man auch selber suchen aber bei dem kalten Wasser ??? Da geh ich lieber angeln als Würmer suchen.


----------



## Hein2 (20. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Hallo Angelnrolfman,

habe nochmals eine kurze Frage zu der Insel Taesinge.

Habe auf Google Earth geguckt (wg. Straßen, Bucht etc.)

Ist es die Bucht direkt an der Brücke (links oder recht davon) oder die,
die rechts oben kommt (Lunkebugten) wenn man von LL aus auf die Insel fährt?


----------



## Multe (20. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Die erste Insel nach Rudkøbing ist die Insel Siø . Wo die Lunkebugten ist , das ist Tåsinge.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



Hein2 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelnrolfman,
> 
> habe nochmals eine kurze Frage zu der Insel Taesinge.
> 
> ...


 
Hi sorry....war beruflich "über'm grossen Teich"!! 

Multe hat ja schon ausgeholfen !!  #6 Danke. 
(So, ab Samstag 1 Woche LL zu Brandungs- und Mefo-Fischen!! )


----------



## heinrich (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*

Mal ne doofe Frage: habt Ihr schon mal alternativen zu Würmern getestet? Was geht mit fetzenködern? Oder Sandaal? Das
Wort Gulp will ich mal garnicht nennen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Heinrich


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: brandungsangeln langeland*



heinrich schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage: habt Ihr schon mal alternativen zu Würmern getestet? Was geht mit fetzenködern? Oder Sandaal? Das
> Wort Gulp will ich mal garnicht nennen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
> 
> Heinrich



Mit Gulp habe ich Erfahrungen sammeln können.
Mit diesen Ködern "pur" habe ich garnix an den Haken bekommen.
Allerdings kann man mit den Dingern Wattwürmer sparen.
Du ziehst dir so ein halbes Gummiding auf's Vorfach, läßt den Haken aber frei. Da kommt dann nur noch ein Stück richtiger Wurm ran.
Wirkt nach meinen Erfahrungen genauso wie ein komplett aufgezogener Wurm.


----------

